# Romney Continued Using Illegal Immigrants For Lawn Work



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Candidate Fires Company After Confronted By Reporters_

*BOSTON -- *Republican Mitt Romney, who has made the fight against illegal immigration a major platform in his campaign for the presidency, found himself Tuesday admitting that illegal immigrants had been hired for a second time to do lawn work on his Belmont, Mass., home.

An investigation by the Boston Globe found that two workers admitted that they were in the country without proper documentation. One worker told the newspaper that he had paid $7,000 to a smuggler to bring him into the country. The second said he had entered the country on a student visa which had expired.

In December 2006, the Globe first reported on Romney's use of illegal immigrants to work on his lawn. At the time, Romney said the responsibility lay with the landscaping company he had hired, but continued to use the same company.

Ricardo Saenz, of Community Lawn Service, told NewsCenter 5's Jorge Quiroga Tuesday, "I'm not the INS (Immigration & Naturalization Service). It's not my job to keep track of all that."

After being asked about the continued use of illegal immigrants by reporters covering his campaign in New Hampshire, Romney first declined comment and later fired the company.

"After this same issue arose last year, I gave the company a second chance. The company's failure to comply with the law is disappointing and inexcusable, and I believe it is important I take this action," Romney said.

Romney has criticized rival Rudy Giuliani for providing sanctuary to illegal immigrants while he was mayor of New York.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/politics/14775964/detail.html


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

try getting a landscaper who has all legal workers...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

WaterPistola said:


> try getting a landscaper who has all legal workers...


Or a large regular for that matter.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Or a large regular for that matter.[/quote
> 
> You took the words out of my mouth.
> 
> ...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Ricardo Saenz, of Community Lawn Service, told NewsCenter 5's Jorge Quiroga Tuesday, "I'm not the INS (Immigration & Naturalization Service). It's not my job to keep track of all that."

I think this statement proves that we need to hold the companies liable for thier employees and start fining them for violations.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i bet the company was from Cambridge, where Illegals roam free!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Report: Romney Painters Now Under Investigation*

BOSTON (WBZ) ― A Peabody company that painted Mitt Romney's Belmont mansion is reportedly under investigation. 
According to the Boston Globe, state authorities are looking into whether Olympic Painting and Roofing dodged labor laws and relied on subcontractors that exploited workers, including illegal immigrants.

The paper reports Romney hired the company in August and the work was completed in October.

Olympic President George Vasiliades told the Globe his company did not employ illegal immigrants at Romney's house or anywhere else.

Earlier this week, Romney fired a landscaping company that had worked on his property after it was found for a second time to be employing illegal immigrants.

http://wbztv.com/politics/mitt.romney.immigration.2.605817.html


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Let me start by saying that I am not a big Romney guy, but is this not getting blown out of proportion. He hired a company to do his landscaping, not some guy standing in front of Home Depot at 0 dark 30. The blame lies solely on the employer imho. Are all the media hacks checking the status of all the workers for companies they hire? I truly think not.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Lofu is right. I too am not a big Romney fan but put yourself in his shoes. You can't just go up to people and say "hey are you here legally?" If you do you will 
*A* Be lied too, 
*B* told the Truth
*C* Face a law suit from the ACLU or some other liberal body for "Discrimination"
*D *Both A and C are correct


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

I bet most people have hired a company to refinish their wood floors, roof their home, cut their lawn, fix their car or something else, at one time or another, that employed an illegal alien or ex con.... this is a prime example of the liberals unfairly attacking a good man just because he does not share their foolish Marxist views.


----------

